# Back Pain, Twinges in Cervix & Cramping



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello,

I've tried a search on this but couldn't find anything applicable 

My midwife said last week that I was 4/5 engaged at 33 weeks.  Since then I'm getting back pain and low down cramping a few times a day and twinges loads of the time in my cervix (I guess from baby's head!).  What I was wondering is if this is normal (I know the twinges are) for this stage of pregnancy or if it means something is about to happen    I have gone into super nesting mode as well (as best I can as have just been diagnosed with thrombophlebitis in one foot!).  

I'd really like to know what your views are bc I don't see the midwife until next Weds.

Thank you!  

Carrie
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it sounds perfectly normal to me!!

Your pelvis and surrounding ligaments and muscles are supporting a babys head and weight. It is something it hasn't ever done before which is why you are getting lots of crampy twingey pain.

The last weeks of pregnancy can be the most uncomfortable you ever have. 

Take care x


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

Thank you for your reassurance, Oink  

It's good to know the baby isn't going to suddenly be born!!  Although I felt like it was going to "fall out" in Tesco yesterday   

Also, is thrombo-phlebitis common in pregnancy?  I'd never heard of it, only phlebitis, and that was in elderly peeps!!

Carrie
xoxoxoxoxo


----------

